# Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???



## Fr4z3r1005 (16. März 2006)

*Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

Ich und mein Kumpel haben bei D2 LoD einen Druiden auf lvl 79 und einen pala auf lvl 77. Wir besiegen in Albtraum Baal auf players 8, jedoch in Hölle schaffen wir net mal den 2. Akt.
Is das normal das Hölle so schwer ist????
und wie hoch sollte man seinen Character spielen um in Hölle eine Chance zu haben??????


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und mein Kumpel haben bei D2 LoD einen Druiden auf lvl 79 und einen pala auf lvl 77. Wir besiegen in Albtraum Baal auf players 8, jedoch in Hölle schaffen wir net mal den 2. Akt.
> Is das normal das Hölle so schwer ist????
> und wie hoch sollte man seinen Character spielen um in Hölle eine Chance zu haben??????



Die Levels sind ok, aber mit einemm Druiden ist in Hell kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. Das ist auch der Grund, weswegen er so selten gespielt wird.


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

hmmm naja da könnteste Recht haben der is echt auf hell nen bissl scheisse 

dummerweise bringt mir das nu auch nix mehr...
ich spiele aber gerade nen barbar hoch(atm lvl 41) und mit den schreien und fanatismus aura schaffen wir das dann schon


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

Ansonsten wuerde ich Dir empfehlen, noch eine Eismagierin mit an Bord zu nehmen, die sollte das dann eigentlich rumreissen indem sie die Gegner auf Distanz haelt.


----------



## Hawk2411 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wuerde ich Dir empfehlen, noch eine Eismagierin mit an Bord zu nehmen, die sollte das dann eigentlich rumreissen indem sie die Gegner auf Distanz haelt.


Nuja aber ob das verhältnis mit der stärke von den monstern  und der vermehrte schaden sich im endeffekt lohnen??? es liegt dann vermutlich an dem druiden, oder


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wuerde ich Dir empfehlen, noch eine Eismagierin mit an Bord zu nehmen, die sollte das dann eigentlich rumreissen indem sie die Gegner auf Distanz haelt.



wir hätten da ne lvl 66 zauberin...(auf bilizzard geskilled)
die kackt aber pausenlos ab und hat daher nach ner weile keinen bock mehr mitzuzoggn(das noob da)


----------



## Hawk2411 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jau das war lustig, hats aber auch nicht gerissen. wie gesagt... als gestorben (hehe)


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Hawk2411 am 16.03.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frostnova ist besser fuer eine unterstuetzende Sorc, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ananas45 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm naja da könnteste Recht haben der is echt auf hell nen bissl scheisse
> 
> dummerweise bringt mir das nu auch nix mehr...
> ich spiele aber gerade nen barbar hoch(atm lvl 41) und mit den schreien und fanatismus aura schaffen wir das dann schon




Mit Barbar hat man in Hölle sau schlechte Karten, da Barbaren nur Nahkampf machn kann und die Gegner genau dagegen immun sind... Asassine sach ich nur,...


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				ananas45 am 16.03.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, hangt vllt. vom Patch ab, als ich das letzte mal D2 gespielt hab war diese Immunitaet noch relativ selten...


----------



## Kandinata (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

druide braucht nur gute waffen und ausgebaute skills, dann macht er schonmal in wolfsform bis zu 8000+ schaden 

und das barbar in hölle nichts kann ist nen gerücht, wozu gibts amok, dann sind auch immun gegen körperschäden kein thema mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, hangt vllt. vom Patch ab, als ich das letzte mal D2 gespielt hab war diese Immunitaet noch relativ selten...


Mit dem IMO 1.10 Patch hat Blizzard da einige Änderungen vorgenommen, wordurch das Game in Hölle ne ganze Ecke schwerer wurde.


----------



## Batze (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Kandinata am 16.03.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> druide braucht nur gute waffen und ausgebaute skills, dann macht er schonmal in wolfsform bis zu 8000+ schaden
> 
> und das barbar in hölle nichts kann ist nen gerücht, wozu gibts amok, dann sind auch immun gegen körperschäden kein thema mehr



Genauso ist es.
Eigendlich ist jeder Char Hellfähig.

Allerdings sind reine Meelechars extrem abhängig von den Items/Waffe.
Ohne Highendprügel brauchst Hell gar nicht versuchen.

Ne Sorc ist allerdings wenn man alleine zockt total der Looser in Hell.
Wieso:
In Hell lauern überall Imune.
jedes zweite Monster ist gegen irgendeine Magie imun.
Und da man um in Hell überhaupt was zu killen mindest eine Spelllinie voll ausbauen muss bleibt fürn zweiten Spellbaum nicht mehr genug übrig.
Assa ist auch nicht das wahre. Macht einfach zu wenig Schaden in Hell.
Kann man zwar einmal durchzocken aber für z.B: Baalruns in Hell total überfordert.

In Party geht aber alles. Wenn man gute Partner hat.

Versucht es mal mit einer Javalin.
Also eine Amazone mit Speeren wie z.B. Titans Rache.   

Hauptskill ist Blitzendes Unheil für die Massenmonsterchen und Geladener Schlag für alle Bosse oder big Einzelfuzis.

Geladener Schlag ist übrigends der ultimative einzelkiller im Diablogame.

Kein anderer Char killt da schneller.


----------



## Kandinata (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

stimmt, javazone mit titan räumt das kuhlevel in hell komplett alleine weg, selbst wenn die gesamte party voll ist  ^^

sorc in hell kann man vergessen alleine, das stimmt, ne frostsphäre level 23 ist zwar sehr geil, aber duriel ist gegen eis unverwundbar fast und akt 5 ist jedes 10te monster vlleicht NICHT eis immun 

es gibt auch nur 3-4 arten von gegnern die einem voll ausgebauten nahkämpfer mit guten resits WIRKLICH gefährlich werden kann, abgesehen von den bossen

das wären :

gegner mit blitzverzauberung, schöne genug, aber wenn es noch eine multiple blitzverzauberung ist sollte man als nahkämpfer nen grossen bogen drum ziehen

die diener der zerstörung, auch extreme nahkampf killer

die mondfürsten in einer gruppe, nicht so stark wie kühe, aber auch ziemlich übel falls sie in raserei kommen

gegner mit feuer verzauberung, und wenn vorhanden sogar noch verflucht, mit eiserner jungfrau als beispiel kann das böse enden.. oder aber verteidigungskiller auras, auch nicht zu ignorieren

und noch 1-2 mehr, aber das da oben sind die gefährlichsten eigentlich


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das letzte, was ich gespielt habe war 1.07a *lol*


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Kandinata am 16.03.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, javazone mit titan räumt das kuhlevel in hell komplett alleine weg, selbst wenn die gesamte party voll ist  ^^
> 
> sorc in hell kann man vergessen alleine, das stimmt, ne frostsphäre level 23 ist zwar sehr geil, aber duriel ist gegen eis unverwundbar fast und akt 5 ist jedes 10te monster vlleicht NICHT eis immun
> 
> ...



Du hast die komischen IronMaiden Zauberer vergessen ^^
Die sind übelst.
Als ich noch nicht solange gespielt hatte , bin ich da immer mit meinem Pala reingerannt , hab gedacht:"cool denen ihre Flüche wirken nicht" Dann hab ich draufgehauen und war tod ^^
Ich hab gedacht das die Gegner mich mit ihren Schlägen gekillt haben


----------



## Kandinata (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

ioren maiden= englische bezichnung für "eiserne jungfrau"

habs nicht vergessen, der schrott ist im chaos sanktarium in hell das nervigste für nahkämpfer


----------



## Intelkiller (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

also mit deinem pala müsstest du hölle eigentlich gut schaffen hatte selber nen pala bis auf 96 gelevelt und hölle war eigentlich nicht wirklich hart.
hab allerdings auch nicht mit patch 1.10 oder 1.11 gespielt, die gabs da noch nicht


----------



## Kandinata (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Intelkiller am 16.03.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> also mit deinem pala müsstest du hölle eigentlich gut schaffen hatte selber nen pala bis auf 96 gelevelt und hölle war eigentlich nicht wirklich hart.
> hab allerdings auch nicht mit patch 1.10 oder 1.11 gespielt, die gabs da noch nicht



ja, und ab patch 1.10 wurde hölle drastisch schwerer, und mit 1.11 sogar noch nen tick mehr


----------



## Irathus (16. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 16.03.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und mein Kumpel haben bei D2 LoD einen Druiden auf lvl 79 und einen pala auf lvl 77. Wir besiegen in Albtraum Baal auf players 8, jedoch in Hölle schaffen wir net mal den 2. Akt.
> Is das normal das Hölle so schwer ist????
> und wie hoch sollte man seinen Character spielen um in Hölle eine Chance zu haben??????




Jaaaaa, hölle ist schwer...

Also 78 durchschnittlich, mit p8, pala und drui...

Eigentlich sollte des gehn. Ich hab nen 68 barb und mein freund ist 70 pala, also p4 schaffn wir schon. Ich tanke, nehm die aggro, und er haut die diener von den champs oder chefs weg. Aber 5 fach reihen von hp und n equip, der net so schlecht ist.

Also ich würd euch tiergestalten, bär oder wolf, hängt davon ab wer tankt, und dann einfach mit gottesschild, fanat oder defense aura empfehlen... Was noch? Vielleicht noch auf nightmare a bissl exp farmen und equip, dann müssts zu not auch so gehen.

So ist lvl 85 ganz gut für hell, da hat man nur kleine probleme, wie immer halt.

Auf was habt ihr geskillt? Und wie ist der equip?


----------



## Hawk2411 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

Hmm, hört sich nicht nur fein an - da sind wir auch schon von alleine drauf gekommen...   aber das prob is, das bei und die ganzen viecher immun gegen feuer und körperschaden sind. bei der zauberin waren eben auch noch ein paar monster kälteimmun. DAS is unser hauptproblem un da können wir items haben wie wir wollen; im endeffekt nützt das gar nichts!!

Zu meinem pala: ich hab fanatismus und eifer geskillt, an gegenständen hab ich als rüstung atmas wehklagen, dann bulkathos heiligen ansturm, krone der diebe, frostbrand handschuhe und 120er set-stiefel. 
der kram sollte eigentlich reichen um die ganzen viecher da wegzuräumen, oder?!?


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*

zum thema druide (skills und equipe) :

ne rüstung mit 1300(is ne gelbe weiss net wie die heisst)
krone der diebe als helm
frostbrand handschuhe
blutreiter stiefel
und den geilen goldenen gürtel(ka wie der heisst ^^)
als waffe hab ich hammer vom unsterblichen könig
zweitwaffe son einhandhammer mit 100-150 und son geiles goldenes schild mit 350 verteidigung.

ich hab auf Bären und amageddon geskilled
ausserdem hab ich noch son dummen geist(lvl 4)
und son ne ranke(lvl 3)


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 17.03.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema druide (skills und equipe) :
> 
> ne rüstung mit 1300(is ne gelbe weiss net wie die heisst)
> krone der diebe als helm
> ...



Hmm, Baer ist nicht gut, das einzige was in Hell eine Chance hat ist Wolf, wegen dem IAS. Geist und Ranke duerften Hell-Gegner kaum jucken, aber die Ranke kannst Du vllt. benutzen, um Gegner aufzuhalten... Dafuer ist auch die Eis-Sorc gedacht, falls Du eine mithast.


----------



## Kandinata (17. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				SuicideVampire am 17.03.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fr4z3r1005 am 17.03.2006 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geist ist wohl lebensgeist, der ist ganz brauchbar eigentlich, und die ranke die leichen in mana umwandelt ist auch nicht sooo schlecht

und auch ich empfehle den wolf anstatt des bären, der geht einfach mehr ab und man kann auch die schweren und langsamen zweihand waffen mit sehr guten speed führen


----------



## Hawk2411 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Diablo 2 --- Hölle zu schwer???*



			
				Kandinata am 17.03.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 17.03.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die ganzen tipps!
Doch mit dem wolf tut sich ein neues problem auf: der frazer hat das nur 1 oder 2 mal geskillt, und auf lvl 79 oder so bekommt man nicht mehr sooo oft gelegenheit, da weiter zu skillen  

Wie auch immer, wir versuchens einfach ma weiter, vielleicht ist uns das glück ja noch ma gut gesinnt und schickt keine körperschaden-immunen monster... aber es bleibt für mich unbegreiflich, wie man im 2. akt hölle so übel eingehen kann  !?!


----------

